# this is not a B&R



## LTH (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm very found of B&R watches but do not want to put 3000€ in watch which can't display the day and doesn't have a metal bracelet 

so I received this one this morning from HK, got it for 25€ including delivery from ebay

it's not a fake or a replica... but a mix of a Tourbillon case, BR03 size, what seems to be a seagull 6 hands movement, and a rubber band (short...) which doesn't smell bad, hands are nice but without any lume, absolutely not water resistant, the movement is noisy but hackable and windable, it's not a chrono (don't like chrono...) but the small dials are day, date, and 24hr and it's working since 2 hours on my wrist, if it's always working in a couple of weeks I'll try to open it and lume the hands


----------



## AnticGod (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratz on it dude. Yeah it looks very similar but a pro will always know that it is just a "fake copy". What mark is this?
Cheers


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

AnticGod said:


> Congratz on it dude. Yeah it looks very similar but a pro will always know that it is just a "fake copy". What mark is this?
> Cheers


I believe the politically correct term would be "homage".


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

<| No, it's knockoff.


BenL said:


> I believe the politically correct term would be "homage".


----------



## LTH (Feb 20, 2007)

it's obiously a copy, but absolutely not a fake, there is no b&r mark at all on it, the brand on the dial is "micenga" 

it's still running after 3 days... I'm trying to find how to record it's incredible noise


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Isn't this a Bell and Ross Forum?

So you bought a replica, knock-off, homage--great...:think:


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

So it's an homage to a company that makes watches patterned after aircraft instruments~Looks fine, cheers! ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:roll: And to the Revue Thommen Aircraft Clock - 16006.3117


Beau8 said:


> So it's an homage to a company that makes watches patterned after aircraft instruments~Looks fine, cheers! ;-)


----------



## LTH (Feb 20, 2007)

never forget that the BR Instrument line is nothing else that a Sinn 656 with a square case


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

I think most of us are familiar with the history of B & R...

Not sure I understand your point...This is a Bell and Ross Forum not a Micenga forum...

Congatulations on your purchase...Personally, I am not a big fan of replicas, fakes or knock-offs, but that's just me...I know others feel differently as they can wear something that has the look they want at an affordable price...To each is own...Good luck w/yours...

Cheers...


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

i agree, that watch is not a b&r.


----------



## seanc (Sep 22, 2008)

You are 100% correct! That is NOT a Bell and Ross!!!
DING DING DING!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!

I gues this is the antithesis of the.. "I just bought a BR01 from Ebay for $200! Is it real?" thread?


----------



## hawkes79 (Aug 7, 2008)

OP: I think this would be met more eagerly in the Chinese or Affordables forums.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

The 656 was designed by bellamich...he had the BR01 idea well before the 656.



LTH said:


> never forget that the BR Instrument line is nothing else that a Sinn 656 with a square case


----------



## chrisc9867 (Sep 30, 2009)

LTH said:


> Hi,
> 
> *I'm very found of B&R watches but do not want to put 3000€ in watch which can't display the day and doesn't have a metal bracelet *


obviously not a true B&R fan


----------



## Miltrane (Dec 3, 2009)

chrisc9867 said:


> obviously not a true B&R fan


True, but his nose is not stuck up in the air!


----------



## chrisc9867 (Sep 30, 2009)

Miltrane said:


> True, but his nose is not stuck up in the air!


actually I was referring to this statement in the OP:
_
I'm very found of B&R watches but do not want to put 3000€ in watch which can't display the day and doesn't have a metal bracelet _

If you can't see why B&R took these design decisions, you are obviously not a true B&R fan.


----------



## LTH (Feb 20, 2007)

interesting... what about the Space 3 ? not a true B&R ?


----------



## chrisc9867 (Sep 30, 2009)

LTH said:


> interesting... what about the Space 3 ? not a true B&R ?


You do realize that the Intrument and Professional collections have TOTALLY different design purposes...

I am not trying to offend anybody here. I am just saying that if you do not see the value in the design (as you clearly stated) then you cannot be a true fan of the design.


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, you've spent $25 on a watch....and it looks like a $25 watch! Of course if you looked into BR03, then you would have a date window and you can by metal straps as well.


----------



## LTH (Feb 20, 2007)

:-! you've got it ! perfect combination ! bravo


----------

